# Getting new mice



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been busy setting up QT cages for awhile now.
Tomorrow Im getting in several new mice!
Some of them are rescues though and wont be bred from.
I havent seen pictures, so Im not 100% on the colors of them all
*3 Standard black self does
*1 longhair black self doe
*1 PEW buck
*1 Chocolate Roan doe
*satin doe(not sure on color)

Hopefully:
*Blue roan/merle doe
*blue merle buck


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yowza! That's quite a shopping list!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep. I usually dont like to get that many at once, but its a one shot deal. 
Most of them are coming from New York and PA, on a mousetrain, so I had to get them while I could.
I only have to drive about an hour to get them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's quite reasonable; hope they all work out for you. I may have to do something like that some time soon.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

